
Malware spread via Google Code - pmjordan
http://www.heise-online.co.uk/news/Malware-spread-via-Google-Code--/112390
======
streety
Seems to be just a shiny wrapper around this blog post:
[http://www.avertlabs.com/research/blog/index.php/2009/01/07/...](http://www.avertlabs.com/research/blog/index.php/2009/01/07/google-
code-project-abused-by-spammers/)

